# How much gas?



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 1, 2009)

How long does a bottle of gas last you.

  At this time of year when I full time off EHU 1x13kg. bottle only lasts 8 or 9 days.

  Gas heating oven and hob, how about you?


----------



## maingate (Dec 1, 2009)

Derek,

I dread to think how short a time a bottle will last me with a big fridge, Alde wet heating system and cooking. 

By next winter, I will have a refillable autogas setup. Cannot afford to do otherwise.


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 1, 2009)

maingate said:


> Derek,
> 
> I dread to think how short a time a bottle will last me with a big fridge, Alde wet heating system and cooking.
> 
> By next winter, I will have a refillable autogas setup. Cannot afford to do otherwise.




I have now emailed Gaslow TWICE with a list to ask them to cost it up and no reply. I really wish people would not publish their email addresses if they have no intention of replying to mails sent. It makes them look so slack


----------



## maingate (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Biggirafe,

Have you tried Autogas 2000. They are oop North but have heard a lot of good reports about them and they are cheaper.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 1, 2009)

maingate said:


> Hi Biggirafe,
> 
> Have you tried Autogas 2000. They are oop North but have heard a lot of good reports about them and they are cheaper.



  They've got 1 in Cheltenham.

installers


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 1, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> They've got 1 in Cheltenham.
> 
> installers



I'll give em a go, when I looked at the website last time it seemed more expensive to me to buy the kit from them and do it yourself but I could be wrong


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 1, 2009)

50p a ltr for us in manchester i put 10 ltr in on sunday so will keep you posted when it runs out thats full timing with fridge on gas 27/4 cooker/heater/hot water/grill all running on gas


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 1, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> They've got 1 in Cheltenham.
> 
> installers





maingate said:


> Hi Biggirafe,
> 
> Have you tried Autogas 2000. They are oop North but have heard a lot of good reports about them and they are cheaper.



OK can someone sense check this list from autogas 2000, I'm not sure about the hose but this is the only one I can find supplied by them

Lightweight Refillable LPG Cylinder	
20" LPG High Pressure Pigtail
Towbar Filler Bracket
Brass Bayonet Filler Body Straight
Round Bayonet Filler Cap
1" 3/4 ACME to French/Italian


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 1, 2009)

whats that for mate to convert to lpg


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 1, 2009)

l77 tuf said:


> whats that for mate to convert to lpg



 It's instead of Gaslow because they've not replied to his 'E' s.


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 1, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> It's instead of Gaslow because they've not replied to his 'E' s.




Yeah I'm trying to cost up a single refillable tank. The Gaslow site is very easy this autogas site is not so clear on whats required. 1 thing is the hose required they only have 1 hose you can choose so I guess thats the one I must choose.

Any help appreciated


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 1, 2009)

i wouldnt mount on my towbar mate i would drill hole in side of van its much safer to put a correct autogas filler kit on the van and there only 29.99 to buy from over the water


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 1, 2009)

witch hose the filler hose from the filler to the tank you mean there is 1 easy way round we do out of solid 8mm pipe straight from the filler on side of van to the tank so no need for a flexiable pipe like they want to sell you the way i do is much safer than a peice of rubber reinforced hose there is non return valves on either end of the high pressure side so you only lose the gas thats in the pipe if something goes wrong on the other end its low pressure 38mbar so you use the same hose you have on the propane bottle and regulator in a standard van


----------



## John H (Dec 1, 2009)

Good evening Derek - I am sure you expected this reply, so here goes......

With our super-duper Gaslow system (£400 to buy and install) we now spend about £8 a month on gas on average and it has paid for itself in 18 months when compared to the cost of exchanging cylinders. On the other hand, Alan could do it cheaper!!

LOL and Happy travels


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 1, 2009)

John H said:


> Good evening Derek - I am sure you expected this reply, so here goes......
> 
> With our super-duper Gaslow system (£400 to buy and install) we now spend about £8 a month on gas on average and it has paid for itself in 18 months when compared to the cost of exchanging cylinders. On the other hand, Alan could do it cheaper!!
> 
> LOL and Happy travels



 Nope, I just wonder how much gas people use because the quotes I sometimes hear make me think my usage is very heavy.

 Cost doesn't come into it at all, it's a wee bit like the MPG figures sometimes bandied about I guess.


----------



## John H (Dec 1, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Nope, I just wonder how much gas people use because the quotes I sometimes hear make me think my usage is very heavy.
> 
> Cost doesn't come into it at all, it's a wee bit like the MPG figures sometimes bandied about I guess.



It's another "how long is a piece of string" question, isn't it? If you feel the cold more than most or cook elaborate meals every day then you will use more gas - but the key thing is it is cheaper than living in a house and paying domestic prices! Happy travels.


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 1, 2009)

about a litre a day in the winter. Fridge hob water heater and blown air heating.


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 1, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> OK can someone sense check this list from autogas 2000, I'm not sure about the hose but this is the only one I can find supplied by them
> 
> Lightweight Refillable LPG Cylinder
> 20" LPG High Pressure Pigtail
> ...




Hi can anyione confirm this is the list of kit I need from autogas 2000 for single refillable tank lpg setup
Thanks


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 1, 2009)

I got mine from FES AUTOGAS found them very helpful if you give them a call. Rather than drill a hole in the van (on the last one I put the filler in the door as recommended by the people who supplied the Gaslow, they say now not to) I made a bracket out of part of an old computer case & mounted it inside the locker so I can remove it when I sell the van.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 1, 2009)

Kontiki said:


> I got mine from FES AUTOGAS found them very helpful if you give them a call. Rather than drill a hole in the van (on the last one I put the filler in the door as recommended by the people who supplied the Gaslow, they say now not to) I made a bracket out of part of an old computer case & mounted it inside the locker so I can remove it when I sell the van.



  Fine fine, but how much bliddy gas do you use?


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 2, 2009)

After about 3 years of keeping a check on our usage it works out just under a litre a day on average. I have managed on just the one 11 kg (22 litres) refillable. I have started carrying a 6 kg calorlite as I now have a cadac safari chef bbq so I thought I'd take another bottle instead of fitting a external gas point & it also is there as a backup. Haven't filled the calorlite yet but I have a refill adapter for when it runs out. Only place we found difficult to get gas was Spain, there are places but they can be far apart. Friends of ours seemed to use almost twice as much as us but they tended to leave the water heater on all the time where we would just have it on when we needed it.


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 2, 2009)

Kontiki said:


> I got mine from FES AUTOGAS found them very helpful if you give them a call. Rather than drill a hole in the van (on the last one I put the filler in the door as recommended by the people who supplied the Gaslow, they say now not to) I made a bracket out of part of an old computer case & mounted it inside the locker so I can remove it when I sell the van.



Thanks Mate
Unfortunatley they will not supply anything to me, they want me to use one of their installers, at an extra cost  Its a tank, a piece of hose and an inlet screwed to the other end of the hose. If you can put a regulator into a bottle you should be able to do this yourself, I am not happy to pay someone £100 min to put this together 

With regards to the filler point both gaslow and autogas can supply a bracket so that you can mount the filler point inside the cupboard. Thats what I will do also so that I can take it with me.

Does anyone know of anywhere that will supply Gaslow or Autogas parts direct to me?


----------



## Airecraft (Dec 2, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> How long does a bottle of gas last you.
> 
> At this time of year when I full time off EHU 1x13kg. bottle only lasts 8 or 9 days.
> 
> Gas heating oven and hob, how about you?



25 days on a 7.5kg butane without EHU in the summer. We have diesel heating so winter won't be very different.


----------



## zipnolan (Dec 2, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180414728149

[see above link to cheaper refills


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 2, 2009)

zipnolan said:


> LPG PROPANE AUTOGAS RED BOTTLE GAS FILLING ADAPTER GPL on eBay (end time 09-Oct-09 10:13:02 BST)
> 
> [see above link to cheaper refills



Thanks Mate I know of these but would like to install a complete refillable system including tank 
If anyone knows of a Gaslow or Autogas dealer that will sell to a private buyer I would be grateful
Thanks


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 2, 2009)

I bought mine from FES a year ago this month, as I was intending to get a tank I went up to them at Caernavon & there was no problem them supplying the parts. I found Nick helpful in giving a bit of advice & would have supplied a tank for me to fit if I had wanted one. Managed to get a bit off with a bit of persuasion (think I got the hose & adapter for free). Looked at the bracket they for the filler they had & from what I remember is was just an angle bracket with a hole & well overpriced. I fabricated one much lighter & stronger using an old computer case (about 16 gauge steel) then I reinforced where I mounted it to the gas locker as this is only made of plastic. Here are a couple of pics one of my bracket (just noticed the rust on the nuts & screws ) & one of my method of weighing my cylinder. I can remove the cushion, undo the straps holding the bottle & using luggage scales get a rough idea how much gas I have.


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 2, 2009)

Kontiki said:


> I bought mine from FES a year ago this month, as I was intending to get a tank I went up to them at Caernavon & there was no problem them supplying the parts. I found Nick helpful in giving a bit of advice & would have supplied a tank for me to fit if I had wanted one. Managed to get a bit off with a bit of persuasion (think I got the hose & adapter for free). Looked at the bracket they for the filler they had & from what I remember is was just an angle bracket with a hole & well overpriced. I fabricated one much lighter & stronger using an old computer case (about 16 gauge steel) then I reinforced where I mounted it to the gas locker as this is only made of plastic. Here are a couple of pics one of my bracket (just noticed the rust on the nuts & screws ) & one of my method of weighing my cylinder. I can remove the cushion, undo the straps holding the bottle & using luggage scales get a rough idea how much gas I have.



Thanks thats really useful, could you take another picky from a little further back so I can see how you have put the whole thing togther in the cupboard?
Thanks


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 2, 2009)

Is this OK? It can be difficult to see as the inside of the locker is black plastic & the hose is black rubber.


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 2, 2009)

you can buy gaslow parts on ebay you know


i would put a proper/correct filler outside the van but thats me the whole kit is £29.99 from ebay i have done it on mine this weekend its really easy to do the whole kit inc tank cost me £109 then a morning to install in the rain "as usual" the weather slowed us down its worth every penny for the convenience point of veiw " more room in van cos no bottles.and cheaper the cost of gas"


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 2, 2009)

l77 tuf said:


> you can buy gaslow parts on ebay you know
> 
> 
> i would put a proper/correct filler outside the van but thats me the whole kit is £29.99 from ebay i have done it on mine this weekend its really easy to do the whole kit inc tank cost me £109 then a morning to install in the rain "as usual" the weather slowed us down its worth every penny for the convenience point of veiw " more room in van cos no bottles.and cheaper the cost of gas"



Whole kit including tank £109, from where please?


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 2, 2009)

Kontiki said:


> Is this OK? It can be difficult to see as the inside of the locker is black plastic & the hose is black rubber.



Thanks buddy, pefect gives me confidence as this is pretty much how I see doing it.

Love coke bottle top, you are as cheap as me


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 2, 2009)

i got the 55ltr donut tank of ebay nearlly new £75 collected then i searched for the filler kit like a car has and found a company called alternativefeulcompany on ebay and bought the whole kit off them for £29.99 used my original calor regulator and some 8mm pipe we have in garage and away i went with the holesaw/drill/grinder and fitted all the kit in a morning then of to lpg station to test run it and it worked 1st time you just got to keep looking on ebay for a lpg tank they are coming up all the time on there


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 2, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> Love coke bottle top, you are as cheap as me


The filler didn't come with a cap or cover of any kind so I the first thing I found that fitted was the coke bottle top it was a temporary fix. As it does the job & doesn't fall of I never got around to making anything more aesthetic.
*http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/aesthetically*


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 2, 2009)

Kontiki said:


> The filler didn't come with a cap or cover of any kind so I the first thing I found that fitted was the coke bottle top it was a temporary fix. As it does the job & doesn't fall of I never got around to making anything more aesthetic.
> *http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/aesthetically*



Works for me  as the proper cap is over £7 I recon you might have started something.


----------



## Dezi (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi, We spend long periods away from campsites & hook-ups so I need to know the longevity of our support systems. In the Murvi we have 2 x 110 amp leisure batteries. 85 watt solar panel. 10Kilo fixed LPG tank. [10 Kilo of LPG is about 20 litres].  20 gallon vehicle fuel tank. 
4 burner hob & grill. Webasto 102 7 KW heating system. Domestic 97 Litre fridge / freezer.
Cooker - 2 burners on low use about 1 litre per hour. Burners on about 40 mins per day.
 Fridge – medium setting uses .260 grammes per 24 hours. We put ours on one hour after parking up – average 10 hours per day.   
Webasto heating system runs off the vehicle fuel tank. 

The following is from the handbooks & our experience. Hope it helps.

WEBASTO DualTop RHA-102 7Kw DIESEL HEATING SYSTEM
USAGE PER DAY
.250 Litre per hour  =  .75 Litre per day   [ On for 3 hours per day ]
.75 Litre Per Day  = 1 Gallon of Diesel will  last 7 Days


L.P.G. CONSUMPTION = 10.0 Kg TANK

COOKER  =  GRILL  or  2 RINGS  =  .60 Litre per Hour

USAGE PER DAY
.40 litre per Day [On for 40 mins a Day ]

FRIDGE    =    1litre  every 80  hours  on  No 2 setting
USAGE PER DAY
.010 Litre  per hour [on for 10  hours a day  = .10 Litres ] 
Total Gas consumtion = .50 Litres Per Day
.50 Litres Per Day = 10.0Kg of Propane [20 litre] will  last 35/40  Days


BATTERY  CONSUMPTION  =  2  x 110  Amp Batteries
WEBASTO = 3.0  Amps Per Hour,  Low = 2 Hours a Day
WEBASTO = 5.0 Amps Per Hour, High  = .5 Hours a Day
WEBASTO = 8.5 Amps Per Hour, Boost  = .25 Hour a Day

WATER PUMP   =  4.2. Amps Per Hour  =  0.2  Hours Per Day  
LIGHTS  x  3   =   2 Amps Per Hour  =  3 Hours Per Day

CONSUMPTION PER 24 HOURS = 15 Amps Per Day
15 Amps Per Day. =  110 Amp Battery will  last 5.5 Days
2 x 110 Amp Batteries = 15 Days minimum
2 x 110 Amp Batteries = 24 Days with 85 W. Solar Panel
When static.

Dezi


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 2, 2009)

That's the shot.  The heating is the heaviest user by far in my van and at this time of year, when wilding, it has to be left on if I want to have any water
left in my tank. Interestingly, if I have the heating on I don't need to turn on the water heater, the residue heat has the water piping hot all the time.


----------



## maingate (Dec 2, 2009)

Biggirafe,

Try here

www.fesautogas.co.uk

You can download a full catalogue of bits (pdf)


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 2, 2009)

maingate said:


> Biggirafe,
> 
> Try here
> 
> ...




Thanks mate, I called them earlier today, they do not want to sell the kit to me direct they have a network of installers who they want me to use. I can get what I need off of ebay but it will cost a little more, such is life I'm not going to quibble about the odd £20 - £30 quid. I only do 26 to the gallon its a bit foolish complaining about a few quid


----------



## tonygel (Dec 4, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> I have now emailed Gaslow TWICE with a list to ask them to cost it up and no reply. I really wish people would not publish their email addresses if they have no intention of replying to mails sent. It makes them look so slack


 GASLOW ARE ONE OF THE WORST COMPANIES I HAVE EVER DEALT WITH. I would say to anyone dealing with them: be prepared for trouble


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 4, 2009)

***** said:


> I have never had any dealings with them, but mostly I have heard good things, but I suppose there is always 2 sides.
> It is so easy to get a bad name quickly as people don't praise very much, but are quick to complain
> I am considering fitting Gaslow next year for retirement as I can then happily tour Europe with no gas bottle worries. I will be keeping my eye on their customer relations.
> Thanks
> ...



Hi I ordered by system from FES today it should be here on Monday. Gaslow had their chance but blew it. When you publish e-mail addreses you need to ensure you have someone who is answering them. I wonder how much business they have lost.

FES answered the day and when I called him today he was happy to take the order, answer my questions and ensure that I was happy even reassuring me that if I have a hose the wrong size they will swap it out at no charge. Great customer service and the price was right as well.

Thanks to KONTIKI for the stear
FES Autogas - LPG - Autogas Conversions- Trade only supplier


----------



## runnach (Dec 4, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> Gaslow had their chance but blew it. When you publish e-mail addreses you need to ensure you have someone who is answering them. I wonder how much business they have lost.
> 
> /]FES Autogas - LPG - Autogas Conversions- Trade only supplier[/url]




I agree, They aren't obviously affected by the recession it seems.
e-marketing is a very important tool nowadays.

Channa


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 4, 2009)

go on then what did you order and how much if you dont mind me asking 

tank
pipes
fittings


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 4, 2009)

l77 tuf said:


> go on then what did you order and how much if you dont mind me asking
> 
> tank
> pipes
> fittings



Fill Point Kit 2                                                    £39.83
27 litre (13kg) 4 Valved tank with remote fill           £146.19 inc vat
Adapter to allow filling in France                           £8.48 inc vat 

About £12 for shipping


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 4, 2009)

***** said:


> Does the tank fit in a gas locker or is it underslung?



Its basic bottle replacement that goes into the cupboard with a single fill point on an angled bracket in the cupboard


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 4, 2009)

***** said:


> Definitely worth considering. Never heard of them before



Well my bottle was about to run out, The chatter over the last few weeks has been interesting and because we are going to europe it just makes sense. Also being a removable bottle wecan use it on our BBQ at home as well.


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 4, 2009)

i very much belive this is the way forward 
1 is no lugging of bottles any more
2 cheaper gas
3 widely avaible in euro land 

so its thumbs up all road for people who have these systems yes i agree there is many diff ways to do it but all the end of it we all still get the same result thats lpg for 50p ish a ltr not a patch on calor prices so i say that its good dont you lot 

hey if you need advive on how to fit just ask mate


----------



## l77 tuf (Dec 4, 2009)

hey people shiver when you say " i paid £150/£200" for a empty bottle of gas and a bit of pipe work and i know i did when i was told but now after i have done the conversion myself i think its worth every penny of the money you spend and yes ok it take a little time to get your money back but on the other hand you have the conveniance of it all and your back to think about  everyone is getting older and lugging calor bottles isnt in my eyes the way forward


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks mate I should be all right but will bear that in mind.


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 4, 2009)

l77 tuf said:


> hey people shiver when you say " i paid £150/£200" for a empty bottle of gas and a bit of pipe work and i know i did when i was told but now after i have done the conversion myself i think its worth every penny of the money you spend and yes ok it take a little time to get your money back but on the other hand you have the conveniance of it all and your back to think about  everyone is getting older and lugging calor bottles isnt in my eyes the way forward



Its an investment for life, I will take it with me to the next van. Its 2 tanks of fuel. To me its the same as the people who buy 10k new cars and then get nicked for not having a hands free when they use their phone. Daft is £200 on the cost of the car but they willoften get air con or something else.

Just because some guy has made an adapter in his shed and will rip you off for £40 people will buy it as they think they are sticking 2 fingers up at calor. The more people buy them means that inevitably there will be an accident and then we will all suffer as insurance will go up, then we will all have to have systems fitted and tested by profesionals. Short sighted way to save a few quid. IMHO

Incoming AGAIN


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 4, 2009)

***** said:


> Does the tank fit in a gas locker or is it underslung?







 Do as I say! Not as I do?


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 4, 2009)

***** said:


> What ever you say oh baiter.
> You just can't resist having a pop at me  so why not the other posters?
> silly man




 Cos you're more 

?


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 4, 2009)

***** said:


> What is your problem




 P.M. should sort the confusion out!  Incoming!


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 4, 2009)

***** said:


> Answer on the way




 No, there were 2 answers, my point basically. THANK YOU.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 4, 2009)

***** said:


> I am so sorry that you have a problem with my post count but that is YOUR PROBLEM and not mine.
> Get over it




 No problem, and I've added to your thanks tally also.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






   Post count! Dohh! Mine's bigger than yours? Dohh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best keep it to PM's I think, 1 at a time preferably, not like your posts.Dohhhhh!


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 5, 2009)

***** said:


> Post count?
> PM count?
> Thank You count?
> What has this got to do with Gas




 My point precisely.  You opened a thread saying let's not diversify and you are one of those who are hijacking MY  thread
  Point being I don't mind. you do. so why do it?

kin do goody


----------



## John H (Dec 5, 2009)

***** said:


> I have never had any dealings with them, but mostly I have heard good things, but I suppose there is always 2 sides.
> It is so easy to get a bad name quickly as people don't praise very much, but are quick to complain
> I am considering fitting Gaslow next year for retirement as I can then happily tour Europe with no gas bottle worries. I will be keeping my eye on their customer relations.
> Thanks



Can't comment on the problems others have had, but as you say there are always (at least) two sides. Just want to put in a word of praise for Gaslow - especially for those of us who know nothing about gas or are not confident in fitting a system. I found them to be exceptionally helpful, the system has paid for itself in less than 2 years and the supply is plentiful across most of Europe. As somebody else said, it beats lugging cylinders all over the place (providing, of course, that you have the readies to lay out initially). Happy travels


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 5, 2009)

Ive got a big fixed one and would have to say that either fixed or a gaslow setup is the way to go.It was the extra that i was looking for on purchase.


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 5, 2009)

John H said:


> Can't comment on the problems others have had, but as you say there are always (at least) two sides. Just want to put in a word of praise for Gaslow - especially for those of us who know nothing about gas or are not confident in fitting a system. I found them to be exceptionally helpful, the system has paid for itself in less than 2 years and the supply is plentiful across most of Europe. As somebody else said, it beats lugging cylinders all over the place (providing, of course, that you have the readies to lay out initially). Happy travels



I would have bought a Gaslow this week if they had replied to my mail. I expect they are very good systems and the feedback I saw was pretty much all good, but what I did learn this week is that Gaslow is not the only system out there, its worth shopping around and keeping an open mind.


----------



## Proff (Dec 5, 2009)

coolasluck said:


> Ive got a big fixed one and would have to say that either fixed or a gaslow setup is the way to go.It was the extra that i was looking for on purchase.



I wonder who suggested that ????

way to go, surprisingly cheap to fill up ain't they???


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 5, 2009)

Proff said:


> I wonder who suggested that ????
> 
> way to go, surprisingly cheap to fill up ain't they???







Dunno mate aint had the luxury of that task yet


----------



## biggirafe (Dec 5, 2009)

***** said:


> Tongue in cheek answering in this thread but someone a couple of weeks ago on here had the brilliant idea of carrying their Honda 2 kw genny in the gas locker and having under slung gas tanks.
> Seems a great idea as we also have the Honda and it is a pain in the neck to get it out from under the bed.
> Who is the best supplier for under slung tanks fully fitted and at least the equivalent to 1  x 13 kg and 1 x 6 kg Calor
> With European adaptors.



I don't know if they are 'best' but fes also do car conversions to lpg so can supply and or fit pretty much anything lpg


----------

